# Operation BBQ For Our Troops Walter Reed



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

This was posted on another board.  I called Mike up and he does need lots of help in a short period of time.  My Side of the Mountain will be there.  Anyone else interested?




> For those in The washington DC area here is one you can help with.
> 
> 
> It's OFFICIAL folks I heard beack from my contact the USO and we are locked in for August 15th, 2007 to feed about 500 Wounded and Staff at Walter Reed Army Medical Center.
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is a little more info that Mike sent me in a flyer.




> We Need Your Support for Our Troops!
> 
> My name is Michael Hedrick and my Pit Pirate BBQ Team is working with the USO of Metropolitan Washington DC and "Operation BBQ for Our Troops" to provide an afternoon of down home BBQ for the wounded Soldiers at Walter Reed Army Medical Center. We are scheduled for Wednesday, August 15th on the grounds of the Hospital where we will bring pull behind Competition BBQ Smokers and cook on site for the Troops. We plan on providing all the food as well as all the logistics and even Entertainment and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jul 12, 2007)

If it was on the weekend, I could make it. But the middle of the week is impossible for me.

Tim


----------

